# This is Virginia Politics at This Very Moment.....! But it Could Get Worse !!!



## nononono (Feb 6, 2019)

*It's not just in Virginia this is happening......*


*Just today the US House of Representatives investigation headed by *
*Elijah Cummings and Jim Jordan has turned into a Clown show from *
*Democratic side......absolutely insanity is on full display from the Democrats !*


----------

